# Miyata 1000LT--sell or not?



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

Let me ask the folks on the only thread that probably knows/appreciates the quality of the bike I'm talking about...

I have a 1987/88 Miyata 1000 LT. It's in great condition and as you may know most likely the best touring frame of it's "generation." But this generation likes it's glued frames, not Spline butted lugged Japanese craftsmanship. So, do I list it for sale knowing I'll never get what she's worth and likely to be abused and unappreciated? Or do I throw her in the attic likely never to be ridden again? Both options seem completely unjust for such a thing of beauty. But she's currently just hanging on the wall, which makes me feel bad, and about to be replaced by a new frame. 

So, what's the greater injustice?


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

At least let someone enjoy it if your not going to!

Just curious, what are you replacing it with? That is a mighty fine frame I would have to have a really nice bike to let her go!


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have found that almost every time I sell a bike that I really like, I end up regretting it.

Every time I see one on line, I think about how nice it was. That becomes worse when I see one being ridden.

If you have the resources, store it and break it out again in the future. They are nice frames, and without spending a lot of money, they aren't being made anymore.


----------



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

See, you're both expressing my inner conflict. "let someone else enjoy it" and "you'll regret it"
I'm inclined to sell just because I think it needs better than getting dusty in storage. There's lots of country it needs to see. I'm going to get a custom frame. Builder TBD...


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

89dk said:


> See, you're both expressing my inner conflict. "let someone else enjoy it" and "you'll regret it"
> I'm inclined to sell just because I think it needs better than getting dusty in storage. There's lots of country it needs to see. I'm going to get a custom frame. Builder TBD...


The answer to your conflict is to ask yourself how much/often you'll use the bike. If it's truly just going to collect dust in the attic, sell it. If you think you'll occasionally take it out for a Sunday ride, keep it.


----------



## fixed1313 (Sep 23, 2010)

I am assuming you don't have more than one of those and it is the one in your gallery......................don't sell it unless it goes to someone who will use and love it for the bike it is. I would hate to see it get sold and abused then discarded without a care.

Nice looking bike by the way, I would love to find one of those when I have cash to spend.........never happens at the same time and I can't seem to hold on to money very long. To many old bikes around. 

My vote is to keep it, you will go back to it over time. I have regreted selling most of the bikes that I have spent any time riding, and I have regreted selling all the bikes that I have loved riding. Unfortunately my thinking does not lead to a minimalistic collection.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

89dk said:


> Let me ask the folks on the only thread that probably knows/appreciates the quality of the bike I'm talking about...
> 
> I have a 1987/88 Miyata 1000 LT. It's in great condition and as you may know most likely the best touring frame of it's "generation." But this generation likes it's glued frames, not Spline butted lugged Japanese craftsmanship. So, do I list it for sale knowing I'll never get what she's worth and likely to be abused and unappreciated? Or do I throw her in the attic likely never to be ridden again? Both options seem completely unjust for such a thing of beauty. But she's currently just hanging on the wall, which makes me feel bad, and about to be replaced by a new frame.
> 
> So, what's the greater injustice?


if it is a 63 cm, which just happens to be my size, you should sell it.


----------



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

Reynolds531 said:


> if it is a 63 cm, which just happens to be my size, you should sell it.


Sorry, but I think it's too small for you. In keeping with the unit measurements of it's day: the seattube is 22.75" and the toptube is 22.5" Which makes it roughly a 57CM bike.

I am going to take some updated pics and put her on the action block though. I just sold a classic car that I loved and "would never part with" but leaving these things in the garage getting dusty just isn't responsible classic ownership. The car buyer was soooo excited and has big plans for it in his life. The same should be said of the Miyata...


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

89dk said:


> Sorry, but I think it's too small for you. In keeping with the unit measurements of it's day: the seattube is 22.75" and the toptube is 22.5" Which makes it roughly a 57CM bike.
> 
> I am going to take some updated pics and put her on the action block though. I just sold a classic car that I loved and "would never part with" but leaving these things in the garage getting dusty just isn't responsible classic ownership. The car buyer was soooo excited and has big plans for it in his life. The same should be said of the Miyata...


I think that is a very good decision! Nothing is any good if its just sitting around, especially if you know someone else could enjoy it:thumbsup:


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

FWIW, Miyata 1000s are still highly sought by bike tourers and you should have no trouble selling your bike. If you are no longer riding it, might as well make it available to someone else. I actually looked for one (in your size nonetheless) for a couple of years and never found a suitable one in my size, so I ended up buying a new Bob Jackson touring frame.


----------



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

Well guys I've tried twice (2 different days) to post an ad on this website. Apparently they don't want me to sell it because it refuses to go through. Anyone with any experience on posting ads?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I can't vote because for me both options SUCK! I would hate to sell it because their difficult to find and their a fantastic touring bike, plus if you sell some arsewhole will strip the parts and sell them piece meal, then turn the thing into a fixie and sell it. So the idea of selling it makes me cringe.

Storing it in the attic is not good either. Why not ride it occasionally? Get on it the freaking thing and ride it once a month or so and enjoy it. Sure get the new bike, but take the Miyata out for fun once in awhile. The sad thing is that once you get your new bike then you ride the old one you may prefer riding the old one over the new one!!!!! Then your screwed. Besides someday you may get the touring bug, so why go buy a modern touring rig when you have one of the best ones ever built.

Third option is to just give the bike to me, I love Miyata's, own two myself just not a touring model. Then you can rest assured it won't get parted out, turned into a fixie, or resold on E-bay for a profit binge, and I 'll ride it for you once every other month...except in the winter.

By the way, a quick check on the internet shows those bikes sell for the high end of $1,000 in great condition to $350 in so so condition, with the medium price for good condition ones at around $750 . So if you decide to sell it because you need the money then that's the price ranges. I hope you keep it and ride it once in awhile...I actually hope you'll give it to me but I'd have to be in a non-alcoholic drunken stupor if I'm thinking that will ever happen!!


----------



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

Got the ad working if anyone is interested. 

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=29614&cat=

Also, my initial reported sizing was in error. Seattube is 23"; which makes it a 58cm.


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

89dk said:


> Let me ask the folks on the only thread that probably knows/appreciates the quality of the bike I'm talking about...
> 
> I have a 1987/88 Miyata 1000 LT. It's in great condition and as you may know most likely the best touring frame of it's "generation." But this generation likes it's glued frames, not Spline butted lugged Japanese craftsmanship. So, do I list it for sale knowing I'll never get what she's worth and likely to be abused and unappreciated? Or do I throw her in the attic likely never to be ridden again? Both options seem completely unjust for such a thing of beauty. But she's currently just hanging on the wall, which makes me feel bad, and about to be replaced by a new frame.
> 
> So, what's the greater injustice?


A late responder but I had one and loved it! Was my daily commuter until I T-Boned an adult Lab doing 34km/hr. I was not hurt too bad but sadly my 1000LT frame was bent pretty bad. both the top tube and downtube were crumpled 

I say keep this beauty for a few more years and it'll be worth more.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

89dk said:


> Got the ad working if anyone is interested.
> 
> Miyata 1000LT - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com
> 
> Also, my initial reported sizing was in error. Seattube is 23"; which makes it a 58cm.


I see it sold, I'm sorry you had to let it go, it was a nice bike I hope it went to a home that can appreciate it's value as a whole.


----------

